# 남몰래 묻어갔잖아



## 82riceballs

Hi all, 

I was watching the Les Mis parody by the ROK Air Force

And came across the line: 뺀질 걸렸잖아 남몰래 묻어갔잖아 
A superior is reprimanding the soldier.
In the captions, it is translated as "you have been slacking off, you hid among the others,"
but I could not find such a definition of 묻다 in naver...

Does 묻어가다 mean to "hide oneself" similar to the act of 묻다 or "burying"?
And why 묻어가다 as opposed to 묻다?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Does 묻어가다 mean to "hide oneself" similar to the act of 묻다 or "burying"?


 When a bunch of people are ordered to collectively do something, there are always a few who literally do nothing goofing around. Only the time they show some efforts or pretend to do it is the supervisor comes to watch them. So they also receive credit for the work like the others, when it is done  because the supervisor has no idea what they really did during the work. The verb 묻어가다 describes those lazy persons taking advantage of hard working co-workers instead of them. And 묻어 in 묻어가다 means "(go) mixed with others (not to be seen)."


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you Kross!!! 
Is 묻어가다 slang? I couldn't find that definition in the dictionary?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Is 묻어가다 slang?


 No, it is a standard word. I have seen it registered on both Daum and Naver. 

source:  http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000094894&q=묻어가다, http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=14450100


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh I see, thank you so much!! It was one of those words that for some reason isn't in the English-Korean dictionary but only in 국어사전.


----------

